# Let him/her play with it



## kc1005

Ciao.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Let him / her play with it" quando non vuole che un/un' altro/a bambino/a giochi con roba sua?

"Falle / Fagli giocare con il tuo giocattolo" - Sono abbastanza sicura che questo vuol dire "Let her/him play with your toy" ma ho difficolta' aggiungere "with it" che penso che sia "ci".  E non penso che si dica "Falleci / Faglieci"...Sono molto confusa.   Grazie!!


----------



## Matrap

Hi kc

"Faccelo/faccela giocare"
 oppure "lascia che ci giochi"


----------



## Enigmista

Hi K

Fall*o*/lascial*o* giocare...*con il tuo giocattolo* ...etc.. (to him)

Fall*a*/lascial*a* giocare...etc.. (to her)


----------



## kc1005

Grazie per le risposte!  C'e' qualche regole per sapere se "fare" si segue con un pronome diretto o indiretto?  Se si dice "Fallo/Falla giocare con il giocattolo" (diretto), perche' si dice "Fagli / Falle vedere" per "Let him/her see" (con un indiretto)?  Grazie in anticipo ma ultimamente mi sto sforzando con questo concetto.


----------



## Enigmista

K try to have a look here 

It must be very interesting with regards to your question

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1830450


----------



## CZac

Sono quasi sicuro funziona così:

Let him (diretto) see.  -> Fallo vedere.

With causative constructions like this, the agent that performs the action is introduced by the preposition _a_ (usually):

Let him (indiretto) see the TV (diretto). -> Fa vedere la TV (diretto) a lui (indiretto). -> Fagliela vedere.

When there are other verbs that require indirect objects, the agent is introduced by the preposition _da:_

I will make him make a telephone call to his mother. -> Faccio fare una telefonata (diretto) a sua madre (indiretto) da lui (indiretto/agente). -> Gliela (her [madre]/it [telefonata]) faccio fare da lui.

It gets a little bit stranger with other pronouns (reflexives and locatives) but I think this is enough for now.  Native speakers please correct me!


----------



## Enigmista

Si Czac quello che hai scritto è corretto...però il discorso tiene conto anche della transitività e dell'intransitività del verbo reggente...quindi sappi che il link che ho postato e gli interventi all'interno sono molto illuminanti. Have a look


----------



## kc1005

Grazie, mi aiuta molto.  Vorrei sapere se quello che scrivo qui e' corretto o no.
Let them see = Falli vedere.
Let them see the book = Fagli vedere il libro.
Let them see it = Faglielo vedere.
Let them see you read the book. = Fatti vedere leggere il libro da loro.  (Inoltre, se questa frase e' corretta, c'e' anche in altro modo da dirlo o no?)
Grazie!


----------



## daaacis

Let them see: Fai vedere loro (versione grammaticamente "corretta", più formale in un certo senso) o Fagli vedere (versione più comune, colloquiale)
così "Fai vedere loro il libro" e "Fagli vedere il libro"
Let them see it: Faglielo vedere va bene 
Let them see you read the book: io direi Fai vedere a loro che (o come) leggi il libro, nel senso di fai vedere che sai leggere o come sei bravo a leggere; "fatti vedere" mi suona un po' troppo brusco.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie. Quindi direi "Falla vedere il libro"  o "Falle vedere il libro" per "Let her see the book"?  E "Falla vedere" o "Falle vedere" per "Let her see"?  Forse non avrei dovuto scegliere "them" nel mio thread prima poiché funziona un po' diverso dagli altri pronomi.  Grazie!


----------



## Matrap

kc1005 said:


> Grazie. Quindi direi "Falla vedere il libro"  o "Falle vedere il libro" per "Let her see the book"?  E "Falla vedere" o "Falle vedere" per "Let her see"?  Forse non avrei dovuto scegliere "them" nel mio thread prima poiché funziona un po' diverso dagli altri pronomi.  Grazie!


----------



## daaacis

Fall*e* vedere il libro e Fall*e* vedere, non fall*a*. 
Fa*gli* vedere il libro, invece, per il maschile (Let him see the book).


----------



## kc1005

Ok, grazie.  Avevo pensato di cominciare a capire, ma adesso mi rendo conto che non capisco per niente.  Pensavo che si usasse il pronome diretto se la frase non aveva un oggetto diretto come nell'esempio di sopra di Czac...'Fallo vedere' per "Let him see".  Avrei pensato che si direbbe anche "Falla vedere" per "Let her see". Ma "Falle vedere la Tv" perché c'è la parola "TV". È che "Falla vedere" non si dice mai?  Sono davvero confusa!


----------



## kc1005

Grazie tante, Enigmista!  Un'altra domanda, potrei dire "Fai Maria vedere" o "Fai vedere Maria" per "Let Maria see"?  Anche, Potrei dire "Fai vedere il libro a Maria"?


----------



## Enigmista

kc1005 said:


> Grazie tante, Enigmista!  Un'altra domanda, potrei dire "Fai Maria vedere" o "Fai vedere Maria" per "Let Maria see"?  Anche, Potrei dire "Fai vedere il libro a Maria"?



Fai vedere il libro a Maria = Let Maria see the book


----------



## Matrap

Hi kc

Only "fai vedere il libro a Maria" is correct. 
"Fai vedere Maria" means "show Maria"


----------



## daaacis

Enigmista said:


> No K
> 
> *Falla vedere* is fine
> 
> It is only intransitive...it means "*let* her see/watch" in general
> 
> If you added an object like for example "a movie" you would say  Fall*e* (her) vedere *il film = Let her watch the movie*



Mi sembra che dal punto di vista grammaticale "Falla vedere" sia invece transitivo perché -la indica un oggetto di genere femminile: "La tua macchina non funziona bene. Falla vedere al meccanico". Per tradurre "Let her see" senza oggetto perciò mi sembrerebbe più corretto "Falle vedere", dove -le indica a lei. 
Così sopra, in "Fallo vedere", -lo indica proprio un oggetto di genere maschile, mentre "Fai vedere a lui" è "Fagli vedere" e "Fai vedere a lui qualcosa" è Faglielo/Fagliela vedere a seconda se l'oggetto è di genere maschile/femminile.


Per Kc, bisogna tenere in considerazione cosa regge il "secondo" verbo, no "fare" che funziona da causativo.


----------



## Enigmista

Mi sembra che tu abbia ragione  A leggere tutti questi esempi mi sono incasinato anche io

Solo "*le *" regge il complemento di termine al singolare certo 

Fall*e* vedere is correct to express "Lascia che lei veda" or "Fai vedere a lei"

Grazie per l'intervento


----------



## kc1005

Grazie a tutti. Penso di aver bisogno di studiarlo un po' di piu' ma credo di capire un po' meglio.  Per dire "Let him (Daddy) see how you suck in your stomach" a mia figlia, potrei dire
"Fagli vedere come rinsucchi il pancino"?  "Fallo" sarebbe incorretto, vero?


----------



## daaacis

"Fagli vedere come risucchi ( senza -n- ) il pancino" è corretta perché vuol dire "Fai vedere a lui ..ecc". 
Penso che nel thread citato sopra da Enigmista la questione dei pronomi sia spiegata molto bene, quindi ti consiglio di darci un'occhiata quando hai qualche dubbio.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...sì, ho visto quel thread e aiuta ma rimango ancora non completamente chiara.  Se volessi dire a mia figlia "Let/Make him dance" riferendomi al suo orsacchiotto, qualcuno me l'ha tradotto "Fallo ballare", ma si può anche dire "Fagli ballare" se la frase originale fosse "Fagli ballare la Salsa".  Il mio problema è che non capisco perché sarebbe stato "fallo"...ho sempre pensato che "ballare" fosse transitivo.   Grazie!


----------



## daaacis

Dunque, "Fallo ballare" sarebbe come dire "Fai ballare l'orsacchiotto", dunque -lo esprime l'oggetto della frase. In "Fagli ballare la salsa" l'oggetto già espresso del verbo ballare è "la salsa" per cui la frase diventa "Fai ballare la salsa all'orsacchiotto": l'oggetto diventa complemento di termine (a chi?), perciò fal*lo* diventa fa*gli. *Nel thread si diceva infatti - cito:

"Se il verbo dell'azione causata è *transitivo *(cioè ha già un complemento diretto sostituibile da un pronome diretto), allora il *soggetto *viene rimpiazzato con un *pronome indiretto*."

Spero di essere stata abbastanza chiara


----------



## kc1005

Capisco.  Quindi, e' possibile dire soltanto "Fagli ballare" senza menzionare la parola "salsa" anche se è quello che voglio dire?  O devo sempre dirlo per usare "fargli"? Grazie.


----------



## daaacis

Le possibilità sono "Fallo ballare" o "Fagli ballare la salsa". Se non vuoi dire la parola "salsa" si andrebbe su "Faglie*la* ballare", ma non so quanto ti vuoi complicare ulteriormente la vita!!


----------



## kc1005

Non lo so se avrei dovuto aprire un altro thread, ma come potrei dire a mia figlia "You made/let the monkey knock the blocks down"?  Le piace fare finta...
"Hai fatto buttare giù / cadere i blocchi alla scimmia"?
Grazie!


----------



## PrincipessaSissi

lascia pure che *ci* giochi. (il "pure" indica che è un permesso e non un ordine)


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...è incorretto il mio tentativo?


----------



## panzona

Ciao Kc, credo che PrincipessaSissi si riferisca alla domanda iniziale del thread.

Anche io in realtà volevo intervenire, perché secondo me la discussione grammaticale (piena di ottimi consigli e spiegazioni) ha portato un po' lontano dalla domanda originale.
"Faccela/o giocare" va benissimo come traduzione di "Let her/him play with it", ma secondo me dovresti anche sapere che c'è una leggera sfumatura di senso che traspare a seconda del verbo usato:
- usando il verbo 'fare' si rende più l'idea di un comando (sto parlando di sfumature, ricorda!) che può anche non avere un'implicita "concessione"; è perfetto, per esempio, nella tua frase con il pancino tirato indentro (Fa' vedere a papà come tiri indentro la pancia/il pancino)
- se invece vuoi rendere di più il senso della concessione (allow), allora ti suggerirei di usare "lasciare", che la esprime meglio  (Lascia che ci giochi / lasciacela/o giocare); è la frase che avrei detto io nel tuo caso (anzi, che dico spesso a mio figlio ai giardini )

Un esempio abbastanza evidente, in questo senso, può essere la frase seguente:

Fa' entrare il gatto = "apri la porta che è l'ora in cui il gatto deve rientrare" / "chiama il gatto e fallo rientrare" (ma può voler dire anche le due frasi qui sotto)

Lascia entrare il gatto = "il gatto è lì fuori, apri la porta e consentigli di entrare" / "non stare davanti alla porta che il gatto non riesce a passare se ci sei tu"...


----------



## kc1005

Grazie, Panzona! Due altre domande...

1.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Should we let them see you?" Glielo chiederei dopo che l'ho addobata per una festa e volevo portarla giu' per mostrare a tutti li' com'e' addobata. 
"Dobbiamo farti / lasciarti vedere da loro?"

2.  Come potrei dire "She is not letting them see her"?  So usare "fatti vedere" per "Let yourself be seen..." ma, non sono sicura quale pronome usare per "She is not letting _herself_"...sarebbe "si"?  "Non si fa vedere da loro?"  

Grazie!!!


----------



## kc1005

Ciao...come potrei dire "Let her enjoy it"?  Lo direi, per esempio, a mio marito quando mia figlia guarda un video e lui scherza con lei in modo che mia figlia non riesce a guardarlo.   "Lascia che se lo goda" o "faglielo godere" ?  Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

La tua traduzione letterale è perfetta, ma _godere_ è un verbo subdolo in italiano KC, meglio lasciarlo perdere in questo scarno contesto. Nel tuo caso _specifico_ preferirei un semplice _lasciaglielo guardare/lasciala in pace/lasciala stare._



kc1005 said:


> Ciao...come potrei dire "Let her enjoy it"? Lo direi, per esempio, a mio marito quando mia figlia guarda un video e lui scherza con lei in modo che mia figlia non riesce a guardarlo. "Lascia che se lo goda" o "faglielo godere" ? Grazie!


----------



## kc1005

Matrap said:


> Hi kc
> 
> Only "fai vedere il libro a Maria" is correct.
> "Fai vedere Maria" means "show Maria"


Ciao!  Potrei anche dire "Fai vedere a Maria."?


----------

